# Question: pressure testing wc carriers



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

How do you guys recommend sealing the threaded inlets when doing a pressure test?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

markb said:


> How do you guys recommend sealing the threaded inlets when doing a pressure test?



Most of the ones I see around here are 4" IPS, so I coat the threads on the carrier and a plastic DWV 4" C/O plug with bowl wax and tighten until it bottoms out.

I tried using mechanical plug's a few times, but they usually blow out.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Jr smith carriers come with a cover for the no hub nipple that has a recessed gasket. It also comes with a rectangle shaped piece of cast about 8" long that is slotted at both ends. Place cover over nipple, place slotted cast against nipple (the cap has a small raised circle and the bracket has a hole to except it for centering purposes) and tighten down with supplied rods and nuts. Great for testing and leaving on to keep drywallers from filling the sanitary with garbage until top out.

Tried to find this on jrs page, but it doesn't seem to show them anywhere.


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> Most of the ones I see around here are 4" IPS, so I coat the threads on the carrier and a plastic DWV 4" C/O plug with bowl wax and tighten until it bottoms out.
> 
> I tried using mechanical plug's a few times, but they usually blow out.


This is the first time I have to test these. What a headache. We have four double-wc carriers to test. 

I didn't want to go out and buy eight 4" clean-out, but I guess that there is no other option. 

FYI, Zurn carriers. 

Thanks guys.
Mark


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

Each manufacturer has a slightly different style. You should use the nipple that comes with the carrier and keep the knockout plug in. These threads should hold a test. (they need to ). http://www.jrsmith.com/products/closet/submittal/s_type_no_ 5.pdf


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

Do you have any test grenades on hand?

http://www.cherneind.com/Pneumatic/Test_Ball/


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

plumber p said:


> Each manufacturer has a slightly different style. You should use the nipple that comes with the carrier and keep the knockout plug in. These threads should hold a test. (they need to ). http://www.jrsmith.com/products/closet/submittal/s_type_no_%205.pdf


That looks to be quite beneficial. Ours here are always cast nipples so what you linked would not apply.


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> That looks to be quite beneficial. Ours here are always cast nipples so what you linked would not apply.



may bad....I did not see the Cast nipple in the original question. You need a test plug for the test. http://www.mifab.com/pdf/mc-21.pdf


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

plumber p said:


> Each manufacturer has a slightly different style. You should use the nipple that comes with the carrier and keep the knockout plug in. These threads should hold a test. (they need to ). http://www.jrsmith.com/products/closet/submittal/s_type_no_ 5.pdf



The nipples that come with the carrier have a 1/8" gap around. Tried teflon tape and dope today just to see. No luck.

I'm worried the sharp threads on the carrier will damage the test balloons. 

Off to buy some c/o


----------



## plumber p (Sep 19, 2010)

markb said:


> The nipples that come with the carrier have a 1/8" gap around. Tried teflon tape and dope today just to see. No luck.
> 
> I'm worried the sharp threads on the carrier will damage the test balloons.
> 
> Off to buy some c/o


 
Try Cherne plugs


----------



## markb (Jun 11, 2009)

plumber p said:


> Try Cherne plugs


Three of those gave me problems last week when testing some 4" stacks. All of them were leaking from the wing-nut screw.


----------



## virtigo31 (Mar 27, 2011)

*are these carriers side outlet or down outlet?*

The threaded part of the carrier I always got away with the closet nipple, lubing the o ring,
And taking the end where the notches are and cutting all thread and sliding it in there and tightening it with some vice-grips. Or a nice rubber strap wrench.

As for where to put the blow up. If its downward outlet, I put a 4" blowup in the riser in the outlet of the carrier. I pull apart the nipple and take a piece of half inch copper and a piece of three quarter inch copper. I wrap the half in with electrical tape and slide it inside the three quarter to make like the curtain rod effect. So I can tape the ring of the blow up to the copper and slide out the half inch and wedge it in the carrier itself so the blow up won't get away from ya. For the side outlet carriers, again I test from the riser tying in to carrier trane outlet. You just pull apart the ninety or fixture fitting and pop it back together.


----------

